# Bath time



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

When my boy was young, I had to bathe him cause he was so automatically attracted to any and all mud. I don't think it's unhealthy (not an expert) to bathe them within a short period, but I don't think bathing him constantly is a good idea either. I would make sure you have a good puppy shampoo or a shampoo that is good for their skin. I personally use oatmeal shampoo, cause I hate dry skin myself, so I don't like risking his skin either.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

I would just rinse him down. If he isn't dirty you shouldn't bath especially when he is young. 
I was mine once every 2-3 weeks but I make sure all shampoo is out and they get power blow dryer. They have oils that need to stay on the coat to protect it. 
Good luck.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

I give Payton a bath every two to three weeks--she is just over three months old--if she gets muddy in between, we just wash her off the best we can. I also recommend an oatmeal shampoo--but , if you want to give another bath before taking your little guy to meet the family so he is smelling his nicest, I would go ahead and not worry about it. Maya got a few baths fairly close to one another when she was young, because she managed to find the most unpleasant items to roll around in!


----------



## LovingBella (Oct 31, 2011)

I give Bella a bath every Sunday (once a week). I use a very gentle dog shampoo to avoid itchy, dry skin - Virbac Epi Soothe. The price varies radically depending on where you buy it. I get it online from HealthyPets.com and it is fairly reasonable. I also supplement with fish oil capsules.


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

Gabby and Levi gets a bath every 6 weeks. We use a mild puppy shampoo for Gabby (she is now 5 months) which be bought from the Vet and on Levi (14 months) we use a Tea trea or Citronella dog shampoo (also very mild) Inbetween, we also just wash them down if necessary. Yes, I believe Oatmeal shampoo is very good as well.. I also now and again (once a week or so) add a few drops of Peanut oil or Fish oil to their food, it does wonders for their coats and skin. They look awesome!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm bad, I don't really wash Riley very much in the winter. In the summer I washed him once every two or three weeks, but in the winter I don't wash him too much. He seems to do fine though!


----------



## 22173 (Apr 24, 2012)

The Virbac Epi Soothe sounds like a great product, but it's on the expensive side for me. I found a website that shows you how to make your own oatmeal shampoo. It says to mix 1 Cup of Ground Oatmeal, 1 Cup of Baking Soda, 1 Quart of Warm Water and blend. Then it says if you choose, you can mix in a bit of fragrance-free organic soap. I think I'm going to try this first. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------

